
Show HN: Riptide – Find your next favorite podcast - imacoolpanda
https://riptide.fm/
======
imacoolpanda
Hi everyone! I want to introduce you guys to this website I've been building.
It's basically a "Reddit for podcast highlights" and my hope is that it will
make discovering podcasts easier for those who are passionate about the space
as well as lowering the barrier of entry for people that haven't gotten into
podcasts. If you have any questions please let me know! Love to get any
feedback :)

Cheers! Sean

